# Algae???



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I have noticed this stuff starting to spread on the h.o.b. filter and starting to get on the tips of the fake plants. It looks more like rust than anything. Does this sound like algae or a water issue? Got two tanks going and it is in both tanks. 1 has a pleco in it. I do weelky water changes of 25-30%.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds like algae. There are some types of algae that pleco's won't eat. Some pleco's don't eat algae at all. As tanks mature, sometimes the algae type that thrives changes. You can hasten that along by changing the type or intensity or duration of your lighting. You might get a greener type that the pleco will eat. Worked for me anyway.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

excessive nutrients is another cause for brown diatom growth that can be easily adjusted by the tank keeper. pull back on the feed volumes and/or eliminate wasteful foods (eg. flakes) that head into filters uneaten, reduce the lighting intensity by lowering the wattage of your fixture, and up the w.c. volumes into the 40% range. HTH.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

lloyd said:


> excessive nutrients is another cause for brown diatom growth that can be easily adjusted by the tank keeper. pull back on the feed volumes and/or eliminate wasteful foods (eg. flakes) that head into filters uneaten, reduce the lighting intensity by lowering the wattage of your fixture, and up the w.c. volumes into the 40% range. HTH.


Excellent advice :thumb:


----------

